# أرشيف المواقع الهندسية العربية والأجنبية هنا!!



## مهندس المحبة (10 أبريل 2009)

مواقع هندسية تشمل الهندسة المدنية والبيئية الي لقيتها عالنت
وهي تخدم البحوث , المشاريع , الوظائف , المناهج , والمصالح الاخرى

اذا أي أحد عنده اي اضافة يضيفها حتى تكون الفائدة للجميع

http://www.arab-eng.org 
اكيد اول شي موقعنا ملتقى المهندسين العرب ويضم كل من يرغب في تبادل المعلومات مع الأخوة المهندسين العرب 

http://www.shadidlab.co.ae/index.htm
مختبر الهندسة المدنية

http://handasiah1.tripod.com/index0.htm
القائمة الهندسية

http://almohandes.8k.com/
المهندس

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/alhandasah/
الهندسة فقط

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/enggin...bic/arabic.htm
مركز المعلومات الهندسية

http://www.mohandes.net/
الشبكة الهندسية

http://www.geocities.com/mazen_alhalabi/cv.html
المهندس المدني

http://traffic4arab.8m.com/homepage.htm
دليل مواقع النقل والمواصلات بالعالم العربي

http://www.pme.gov.sa/
مصلحة الارصاد وحماية البيئة

http://www.syrianengineers.com
نقابة المهندسين في الجمهورية العربية السورية

http://portal.ahram.org.eg/Right.asp?ID=242
موقع يضم عدد من المواقع الهندسية والتعليمية المهمة جدا

http://www.buildexonline.com
المجموعة العربية الموقع الأول المتخصص في عالم البناءوالهندسة 

http://www.saudieng.org
الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين
يهتم بالشؤون الهندسية عامة وبشؤون المهندسين السعودين عامة مع روابط مفيدة للكثير من المواقه الهامة عربيا ودوليا

http://www.it.teshreen.net
طلاب كلية الهندسة المعلوماتية في جامعة تشرين
موقع طلابي لا يتبع لجهة رسمية 

http://www.damasuniv.shern.net/
جامعة دمشق كليات الهندسة 

http://www.arab-eng.net
موقع مفيد وممتاز فيه اغلب التخصصات الهندسية

http://www.mmsec.com
موقع عربي يحوي على العديد من المقالات الهندسية و العلمية و الإدارية و المتنوعة 

http://www.mohandes.net
موقع عربي-هندسي-شامل

http://www.enggaza.org/
نقابة المهندسين محافظات غزة

http://www.mouhandess.org/
نقابة المهندسين – طرابلس

http://www.saudieng.org/arab/index.php
الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين

http://www.mmaa.gov.qa/fqe/
ملتقى المهندسين القطريين

http://www.ose.org.om/home.htm
جمعية المهندسين العمانيين

http://www.vb.iraqim-eng.net/
الملتقى الهندسي العراقي مجمع خاص للمهندسين العراقيين 

اللجنة الاستشارية الهندسية - بالرياض 
http://www.saudieng.org
أيجاد بيئة مهنية سليمة تساعد على تطوير ممارسة الأعمال الهندسية في المملكة و على تشجيع الإبداع والابتكار. رسالتنا: النهوض بمهنة الهندسة وكل ما من شأنه تطوير ورفع مستواها والعاملين بها عبر تقديم أفضل الخدمات المهنية الخاصة بخدمة القطاع الهندسي وتأهيل المهندسين الأفراد. 


قائمة الهندسة فقط
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/alhandasah

أنشأت هذه القائمة وهدفها الوحيد هو مجال الهندسة فقط ، لتضم جميع التخصصات الهندسية .ويتبادل فيها المهندسون خبراتهم العملية والعلمية ومناقشة المواضيع الهندسية والإجابة على الأسئلة الاستفسارات التي يطرحها أعضاء هذه القائمة وتقديم الاستشارات الفنية للجميع في نفس المجال .



مجلة العلوم الهندسية لجامعة الملك عبد العزيز
http://www.kaau.edu.sa/CENTERS/SPC/Page-064.htm

مجلة العلوم الهندسية تصدرها جامعة الملك عبد العزيز سنويا وتضم اهم البحوث والدراسات الهندسية التي تمت في كلية الهندسة . 

مركز المدينة المنورة للعلم والهندسة 
http://www.mmsec.com

موقع عربي علمي هندسي يهدف الى تكوين قاعدة بيانات عربية علمية هندسية تفيد الباحث العربي . يحتوي على كثير من المقالات والبحوث الهندسية والعلمية والإدارية بالإضافة إلى فهرس للمواقع الهندسية العربية والعالمية والمواقع العلمية ومواقع الخدمات وبعض مواقع المدينة المنورة على الانترنت . 

موقع الاستراتجية 
http://mypage.ayna.com/estratogy/index.htm

يعد هذا الموقع من المواقع العربيـة القليلة والموجهه لخدمة الطالب الجامعي..وفيه يحاول تكوين قاعدة بيانات تحتوي على العديد من الروابط والمعلومات ويخد م الموقع بشكل خاص طلاب الكليات العمرانية والهندسية ..كما يحتوي الموقع على دليل خدمات متكامل وروابط عامة وبحوث في مختلف المواضيع .


منتدى المهندسين 
http://www.arab-eng.com/vb/ 

منتدى عربي يجمع جميع التخصصات الهندسية ويعتبر من المنتديات الفريده في مجال الهندسة 



علماء العرب المهندسين 
http://alnoor-world.com/scientists/eng.htm
جدول يبن أسماء ومساهمات المهندسين العرب القدامى حسب الترتيب الهجائي 



الجمعية السعودية لعلوم العمران 
http://www.umran.net

الجمعية السعودية لعلوم العمران هي جمعية متخصصة في علوم العمران والتخطيط. تضم الجمعية عدداً متزايداً من الأعضاء ورغبة منها في تسهيل عملية التواصل بينها وبين الأعضاء قررت إنشاء موقع متميز على شبكة الإنترنت. 



http://www.saudidesigners.com

شركة سعوديّة مختصّة في تقديم خدمات الدّراسات الهندسيّة والبناء للقطاع الصّناعي والتّجاري والسّياحي.



الموسسة العامة لتحلية المياه Sewcc
http://www.swcc.gov.sa/default_a.htm

المؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياه المالحة مؤسسة حكومية سعودية تعنى بتحلية مياه البحر وإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية، وإيصال المياه العذبة المنتجة لمختلف مناطق المملكة العربية السعودية. حقائق وأرقام.



اعمار للإستشارات العمرانية
http://www.makany.com/linkp1.phtml?no=333

يقوم مكتب إعمار للاستشارات العمرانية بتقديم خدماته وخبراته المتخصصة في مختلف المجالات المتعلقة بشئون العمران المختلفة .



كلية الهندسة بجامعة أم القرى 
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/colleges/engin...ngineering.htm



كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك سعود
http://www.ksu.edu.sa/colleges/eng



كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك عبدالعزير 
http://www.kaau.edu.sa/arabic2/newkaau/faculty.asp



كلية العمارة والتخطيط بجامعة الملك فيصل 
http://www.kfu.edu.sa/college3-1.asp



جمعية المهندسين بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
http://www.uaesoe.com

جمعية المهندسين الاماراتيين



جمعية المهندسين البحرينية
http://www.mohandis.org

جمعية تعني بالشؤون الهندسية بالبحرين 



بلدية مسقط
http://www.mctmnet.gov.om/



جمعية المهندسين الكويتية
http://www.kse.org.kw/

جمعية تعني بالشؤون الهندسية بالكويت .



ملتقى المهندسين القطريين
http://www.mmaa.gov.qa/fqe

جمعية تعني بالشؤون الهندسية بقطر.



كلية الهندسة جامعة بيروت العربية
http://www.bau.edu.lb/bau/faculties/Eng/engpages_a.html


كلية الهندسة بجامعة فيلادلفيا بالمملكة الأردني
http://www.philadelphia.edu.jo/engineering_a.html


كلية الهندسة المعمارية بجامعة بيروت 
http://www.bau.edu.lb/bau/faculties/...chpages_a.html


كلية الهندسة بالجامعة الاشلامية بغزة
http://www.iugaza.edu/arabic/faculti...ring/index.htm


كلية الهندسة جامعة أسيوط
http://www.aun.eun.eg/fac_eng/hompag.html


كلية الهندسة والبترول بجامعة الكويت
http://ecealpha.ece.eng.kuniv.edu.kw


جمعية علوم وتقنية المياه 
http://www.sta.org.bh/

نم انشاء هذه الجمعية من قبل المعنيين بشؤن المياه في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي .


مركز بحوث الشرق الاوسط لازالة الملح من الماء
http://www.medrc.org/

مركز بحوث لتحلية المياه في مسقط-عمان



اللجنة الإقليمية لنظم الطاقة الكهربائية بدول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية (سيجري الخليج) 
http://www.gcc-cigre.org

انشأت اللجنة بناء على توصية وزراء الكهرباء والماء بدول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية في إجتماعهم الثاني في الكويت في 22 ابريل 1985م.



موقع المهندس محمد حسن(الشكبة الهندسية)
http://www.mohandes.net

موقع ومرجع ممتاز يجمع فيه المهندس محمد حسن كثير من المواقع الهندسية وبرامج الحاسب الالي والبرامج الخاصة الهندسية الانشائية والمعمارية كما يوفر بعض البرامج العربية المجانية من تصميمه الشخصي . 


منتدي المهندسين المدنيين 
http://traffeng.freephp.digiro.net

منتدى خاص بالمهندسين المدنبين على النت يضم معظم تخصصات المهندس المدني 


منتدى مهندس دوت نت 
http://www.mohandes.net/forum/index.php?s=

منتدى موقع المهندس محمد حسن وهو مساهمة كبيرة لاثراء المراجع الهندسية على النت 



موقع لطلاب كلية الهندسة بمصر
http://www.geocities.com/egypt_eng2001


موقع خدمات بحوث التخرج 
http://www.2bengineer.net/

خدمات مشاريع التخرج , تصميم مواقع الإنترنت , برامج للشركات ,دورات للمهندسين والمبرمجين في الاردن .



نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين
http://www.jea.org.jo

يشمل موقع نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين العديد من المعلومات التي تخص المهندس الأردني بالإضافة إلى المهندسين العرب، كما يقدم خدمة التوظيف للمهندسين الباحثين عن عمل والمؤسسات التي ترغب في استخدام مهندسين، ويعرض الموقع نشاطات النقابة ولجانها المنبثقة عنها 



جمعيّة المهندسين العرب الكندي
http://www.homeusers.prestel.co.uk/o...kindi/KNrt.htm

جمعيّة مهنيّة في المملكة المتّحدة تعمل على تنمية المستوى الاجتماعي والاهتمامات العلميّة لأعضائها.



مكتب الدّراسات هندسة معماريّة
http://www.dar-architect.com

مكتب هندسة معماريّة : تصميم, دراسات, متابعة ومراقبة المباني. 



جمعية هندسة الطرق الخليجية 
http://www.gres-gulf.com/arabic.htm

تسعى جمعة هندسة الطرق لتطوير مهندسي الطرق مهنياً وفنياً من خلال عقد الندوات والبرامج التدريبية كما تسعى لتوفير التسهيلات الفنية والدراسات المتخصصة للمقاول والاستشاري الخليجي في مجال الطرق وتسهيل ممارسة المهنة ضمن دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية.





AAES المنظمة الامريكية للجمعيات الهندسية 
http://www.aaes.org/


NAE الاكادمية العالمية للمهندسين
http://www.nae.edu/


NDT موقع مركز الاختبارات Non Destrictive Test 
http://www.ndt.org/


Civil Engineering Software Page
http://www-cee.engr.ucf.edu/software/index.htm

موقع يوجد فيه مجموعة من البرامج الخاصة بالمهندسين المدنيين 


موقع جامعة كارلسروه 
http://www.bgu.uni-karlsruhe.de/english/


Great Engineering Achievements
http://www.greatachievements.org/

مشروع أمريكي عن أهم الإنجازات الهندسية التي وقعت بالقرن العشرين التي أفادت البشرية سواء في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية، هندسة الكمبيوتر، الهندسة المدنية، المعمارية أو غيرها من أفرع الهندسة الأخرى


Engineering Power Tools 
http://www.pwr-tools.com/index.htm

يقدم الموقع مجموعة من البرامج الهندسية القوية التي تستخدم من قبل المهندسين و الطلبة و التي تحل العديد من المشاكل الهندسية 



ASHRAE الجمعية الامريكية للحرارة والتبريد وتكيف الهواء 
http://www.ashrae.org



Art and Architecture Library دليل يحوي العديد من المواقع المتعلقة بالعمران
http://aal.ucsd.edu


موقع شركة peri الالمانية
http://peri.de


Architecture of Cork يحوي هذا الموقع العديد من المقالات حول الأبنية القديمة والحديثة
http://www.newmediarepublic.com/cork...hitecture.html



SRS - Science Resources Statistics موقع منظمة الإحصائيات العلمية 
http://www.nsf.gov/sbe/srs/stats.htm



Online Engineering Journals مواقع لمجلات وكتيبات هندسية
http://www.engr.mun.ca/~radu/infores/OnlineJournals.htm


Howstuffworks
http://howstuffworks.com

موقع مفيد يسبح بك في العلم ويشرح لك خبايا عمل الاشياء مثل محرك السيارة - التربينة الغازية -التلفون -الطائرة .المغناطيس الكهربائي .. والكثير من الاشياء -


برامج المهندسين 
http://www.engsoftwarecenter.com/

موقع يعرض بعض البرامج الخاصة بالمهندسين في أعمالهم



http://www.eng-forum.com
ملتقي الهندسي للشرق الأوسط - الموقع مخصص لمهندسي الشرق الأوسط ويحتوي على مقالات هندسية عالمية ومعرض لمواد وخدمات البناء ومواضيع أخرى مختلفة تهم مهندسي المنطقة


http://www.ice.org.uk/index.asp?bhcp=1
مؤسسة الهندسة المستقلة. قائم في 1818، 
ويمثّل اليوم تقريبا ثمانون ألف مهندس مدني مؤهّلين بشكل محترف عالميا


http://www.icivilengineer.com
موقع باللغة الانجليزية يحتوي على العديد من ا
لروابط لاقسام الهندسة المدنية المختلفة ...


http://www.structurae.de/en/structures/index.php
موقع يحتوي على معظم المنشآت الشهيرة 


http://structuralsoftware.net
Delta Structural Software
يحتوي هذا الموقع على برامج مهمة للتحليل الانشائي


http://www.eng-tips.com
موقع حوار للمسائل الهندسية - يمكنكم استشارة الآخرين في العالم في مواضيع يتم وضعها على الموقع والحصول على نصائح وخبرات المشاركين


http://www.oaa.on.ca
هيئة المعماريين في اونتاريو
هذا الموقع خاص بهيئة المعماريين في اونتاريو كندا ويمكن لغير الاعضاء تصفح بعض اجزاء الموقع ويقدم الموقع الكثير من المعلومات الفنية للمعماريين الاعضاء


http://www.ce.gatech.edu/
الهندسة المدنية 

http://www.asce.org/asce.cfm
جمعية المهندسين الاميركيين

http://www.nae.edu/nae/naehome.nsf
الاكاديمية الوطنية الهندسية

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/
القاموس الهندسي المجاني


http://www.eng-software.com/
http://www.nspe.org/
الجمعية الوطنية للمهندسين المحترفين


http://www.windmill.com/
المركز الاميركي لطاقة الرياح


http://WWW.ENGINEERING.COM
موقع اجنبي مخنص بجميع انواع الهندسة, يحوي معلومات جيدة


http://archinect.com
الموقع أجنبي موقع معماري كبير - يحوي على مجموعات كبيرة من الصور والتصاميم وكتب وأخبار وميزات أخرى.... 


http://opamp.com/
موقع اجنبي للبحث في دليل كتب هندسية وبرمجية


http://www.mo.org.tr
Chamber of Architects of Tukey
International Relations Coordinator


http://www.paulsen-arch.com
موقع يهم المهندسين المعماريين - فيه بعض التصاميم المعمارية بتصميم فلاش


http://www.csiberkeley.com
موقع اجنبي يوجد به برامج تعليمية عن البرامج الانشائية sap,etab 


برامج هندسية
http://www.chempute.com/
http://www.pwr-tools.com/index.htm
http://engsoftwarecenter.com/default.aspx
http://www.intusoft.com/
http://www.cadsoftware.com/



http://www.jorcad.com
موقع يهتم بالاوتكاد ويقدم بعض الكتب للأقسام الهندسية 


http://www.vulcanhammer.net/download/
كتب للتنزيل



http://www.ccc.edu.om/arabic/library/engportals.asp
كلية كالدونيان الهندسية


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/alhandasah
موقع الهندسة قروب منتدي هندسي علي الياهو قروب


http://www.motortrend.com/
موقع عن تقنية المركبات الحديثة موقع بالانجليزي


www.motiontrends.com
مجموعة بريدية متخصصة للباحثين و المهندسين و الفنيين العرب 


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/arab_welders/
المتخصصون فى هندسة لحام المعادن


http://www.ecstudents.com/nuke/
كلية الهندسة جامعة عدن


http://www.iraqi-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=54
موقع هندسي عراقي جامع يقدم الحلول المختلفة والمميزه للمستخدم العربي


www.meanas.com 
الهندسة البحرية و عمارة السفن بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية


http://www.egypteng.com/Arabic
دليل مصر الهندسي


http://www.almuhands.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57804
روابط : مخططات فيلات سكنية وواجهات ...


http://www.araburban.net/
موقع التخطيط العمراني : متخصصين بالدراسات و الموضيع العمرانية و البناء


http://www.6eeba.net
منتــــديات طيبـــة العراقيــــــة


وهي بعص المواقع المعماريه

www.architectureweek.com
www.artifice.com
www.artifice.com/gallery.htm
www.designcommunity.com
www.greatbuildings.com
www.bestbuilderplans.com
www.fosterandpartners.com
www.explormain.com
www.vitruvio.ch/arc/architectsite


الهندسه المتخصصه‏
http://www.engnetbase.com/
يحتوي هذا الموقع علي قاعده بيانات تضم مجموعات من اهم واقوي الكتب الهندسيه
بالاسواق‏,‏ ويستطيع المستخدم في الموقع البحث باسم الكتاب الذي تريده او بموضوع
الهندسه الذي تريد التعرف علي الكتب المتعلقه بهذا الموضوع‏.‏



http://www.ce.gatech.edu/WWW-CE/home.html 
من خلال هذا الموقع يمكنك ان تصل الي جميع المواقع الختصه بدراسات الهندسه المدنيه او الانشائيه
في جامعات اوروبا واستراليا وكندا وامريكا من الكتبه الوفيره للعناوين فيمكنك ان تصل الي معلومات 
عن اخر مؤتمرات عقدت في هذا المجال بالاضافه الي المعلومات الاخري عن هندسه الانشاءات 
واخر المنتجات العالميه الحديثه في مجالات هذا العلم. 


http://www.ce.ufl.edu 
موقع مدرسه العلوم الانشائيه بجامعه فلوريدا الذي يتكون من ثمانيه اجزاء رئيسيه تحتوي علي مواضيع 
عديده عن دراسه الهندسه الانشائيه بأنواعها وتخصصاتها المختلفه كما توجد روابط عديده ل 
لمعاهد وكليات الولايات المتحده بأكملها . 

http://www.iwb.tum.de/welcome-e.html 
هذا الموقع لاحد الشركات العالميه لصناعه المحاكيات simulators والذي يحتوي علي جميع المعلومات 
التي تتعلق بهذا المنتج بالاضافه الي ان الموقع يتحدث عن عالم المنتجات المتقدمه 
advanced material science والعلوم البيئيه 


http://www.civeng.carleton.ca/ECL 
موقع الجمعيه الامريكيه للعلوم الهندسيه الذي يحتوي علي اكثر من 250 مشروعا هندسيا مكتوبا 
للعديد من المجالات الهندسيه منها المجاني ومنها مقابل مبلغ مادري تستطيع شراءه عبر الشبكه. 


http://www.feani.org/
الفيدرالية الأوربية لجمعيات المهندسين الوطنية


http://www.cnisf.org/
المجلس الوطني الفرنسي للمهندسين والعلميين


http://www.architecture.com/
المعهد الملكي للمهندسين المعماريين البريطانيين 


http://www.engc.org.uk/
الجمعية البريطانية للمهندسين 


http://www.engc.org.uk/
المجلس الهندسي البريطاني 


http://www.environmental.org.uk/
جمعية هندسة البيئة البريطانية 



Architecture Magazines 

http://www.architecturemag.com/ 
http://www.archrecord.com/ 
http://www.metropolismag.com/ 
http://www.volume5.com/
http://www.arplus.com/home.htm
http://www.archis.org/
http://www.usaor.net/users/archeplus/BBZine.html
http://www.umich.edu/~dimensio/
http://www.architectureweek.com/ 
http://www.archiseek.com/
http://www.loggia.com/parti/index.html 
http://www.ambungalow.com/ 
http://www.archizine.com/ 
http://www.architectureasia.com/ 
http://www.architecturalarts.org/ 


Theory Links

http://www.archined.nl/endex.html 
http://www.hingenet.com 
http://www.archmedia.com/ 
http://www.thecityreview.com/ 
http://www.deathbyarch.com/ ​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........


----------



## الخوارزمي2007 (12 أبريل 2009)

مجهود أكثر من رائع ومتميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ومشكوووووووووووووور على المرور ..........


----------



## الشاطر الأول (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووو أخي العزيز ............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الجميل الذي زين صفحتي .............


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يابطل ، لو تجمع مواقع الهندسة الكيمياوية تكمل فضلك علينا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على المرور وإن شاء الله قريبا ........


----------



## mbakir88 (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا ريس والله يقويك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ........


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (9 أغسطس 2009)

مساهمة متميزة. جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مرورك .......


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد
وبالاخص عن الهندسه الكيميائيه
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وأحب القول لك بأن المواقع المختصة موجودة في الموضوع المثبت فأرجو التنويه ...


----------



## safa aldin (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ابومروة (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المواقع القيمة


----------



## hassan112 (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني واساتذتي الجميع حياكم الله 
لانشغالنا بالدنياء وزنتها الهتنا الكثير عن ذكرالله وسعينالتنفيذ اكبر المشاريع الاستراتيجيه في بلداننا والاشراف على الأخرى لاباس اننا نسعى بعد ارزاقنا ورعاية ابناءنا وهذا ليس حرا م الاانه يجب علينا هندسة مدننا باشياء حضاريه تذكرنا بخالق الكون العظيم وبحياة رسونا الكريم وانشاء الله سوف اطرح عليكم بعض المترحات في وقت لاحق


----------



## amel elfadil saeed (18 يناير 2010)

مساهمة متميزة جدا جدا جدا ومفيدة جزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## مرتضى السلمي (18 يناير 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> مواقع هندسية تشمل الهندسة المدنية والبيئية الي لقيتها عالنت
> وهي تخدم البحوث , المشاريع , الوظائف , المناهج , والمصالح الاخرى
> 
> اذا أي أحد عنده اي اضافة يضيفها حتى تكون الفائدة للجميع
> ...


بارك الله فيك وشكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (22 يناير 2010)

متميز دوماً يا حبيب:20:


----------



## كيمياء الماء (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zidaan (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
ارجوا مشاركة الاعضاء بالموضوع بحيث توضع عناوين لأقسام الهندسة الاخرى والمواقع المفيدة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذه المواقع


----------



## طاهر ملحم (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## boussabeur (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على ما بذلتموه من جهد نتمنى ان تعم الفائدة واى المزيد


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز

اضيف هدا القدر المتواضع من 
روابط لارشيفات وكتب وبرامج 
لاغنى للمهندس المدني عنها

http://www.filecrop.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs8110.html

http://www.al7ra.com/vb/al7ra-45503/

http://www.ebooksdownloadfree.com/r...GN+OF+REINFORCED+CONCRETE+BUILDINGS+TO+BS8110

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs-8110-pdf-3.html



http://www.freesoftware.com.my/links/links.htm

http://www.freebookspot.in/


----------------------
http://rapidshare.com/files/1725758...ture_-_Volume_1_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/1725838...ture_-_Volume_2_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/1725927...ture_-_Volume_3_-_DR._Mashhour_A._Ghoneim.pdf
---------------------------


http://www.picktorrent.com/torrents/5f/design-of-reinforced-concrete-solution/




http://www.al7ra.com/vb/sitemap/f-331-p-2.html


http://rapidog.com/paulay-park-reinforced-concrete-structures-rapidshare.html

http://yasserelleathy.com/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&Itemid=25&limitstart=20



href="http://www.filecrop.com">Rapidshare 




------------------------------------------------
pppppppppprrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooogggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.engineers.com/software.htm



http://www.fseas.info/rcbb.htm
http://www.limitstate.com/

http://members.ziggo.nl/wolsink/

http://www.structural-engineering.fsnet.co.uk/free.htm

http://www.structural-engineering.fsnet.co.uk/


http://frame3dd.sourceforge.net/

http://www.shef.ac.uk/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/fra...20100105/Frame3DD_20100105_win32.zip/download


http://ourworld-top.cs.com/JackC7799/index.htm


http://en.midasuser.com/products/products.asp?nCat=353&idx=29258

http://www.ring.shef.ac.uk/

http://en.midasuser.com/downloads/programs.asp?


http://www.lanxun.com/pce/download.htm

http://www.ingegneriasoft.com/downloads.htm

http://kowalczuk_r.tripod.com/index.htm


http://www.structuralsoftware.net/

http://www.virtual-engineer.net/


http://www.engsoftwarecenter.com/

http://www.civilworld.com/

http://www.pwr-tools.com/*******s.html


http://www.archforms.com/


----------



## طرزان24 (17 فبراير 2010)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - تبادل الخبرات والمواضيع الهندسية المتنوعة ، مما يعود بالفائدة العلمية على الزملاء المشاركين - انه حقا لموقع أكثر من رائع ...


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر ع هل المواقع الاهتمام الكبير با الطلاب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أكتوبر 2010)

م/غيلان قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز
> 
> اضيف هدا القدر المتواضع من
> روابط لارشيفات وكتب وبرامج
> ...



شكرا أخي العزيز على هذه الأضافة المميزة ........


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك واعطاك الجنه يارب


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## وليد الثرواني (1 يوليو 2011)

جهد متميز بحق ألف ألف شكر


----------

